# Fail: Ignition Timing CA SMOG CHECK



## mercury roq (Jun 16, 2007)

:newbie: I have a 92 Sentra with 126,000 miles. I just got the smog done on it, it
passed the emissions part but it failed the "functional" part because the
Ignition Timing is off. It says Fail: Ignition Timing 8 BTDC. Is this serious?
Hard / Expensive to fix? What can cause this? Is this damaging my engine?
Now, I have to get this fixed and do a retest. I was wondering if anyone knows what it's
supposed to be set at.


----------



## R3DN1CK (Jun 14, 2007)

I believe the base setting should be 10' BTDC, you should have a label on your hood that tells you the timing value. the timing is easily adjusted. There are two bolts on the distributor that you will need to loosen, and you will need a timing light.


----------



## mercury roq (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fail: Ignition Timing CA SMOGK CHECK*

Thank you for your feedback. I went to a repair shop and the guy asked me how was the person doing the smoke check able to come up with this number due to the fact that he checked the ignition timing and it was fine. Those jerks knew that there was no problem w/ the timing but wrote down. They gave the business card of a guy they knew and told me he was going to be able to fix the problem. I got rip off and can’t believe these people are doing this type of business. 

Really appreciate your comments.


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

I recently had our California-based Sentra smog checked, and it passed with the timing set at 8. So it appears that the guy you went to was up to something fishy...

(I'm going to be adjusting the timing now myself to 10)


----------



## R3DN1CK (Jun 14, 2007)

I would call the BAR and the BBB. File a complaint. Just to double check myself I looked up the timing in my service manual, and it says base timing is 10'


----------

